# Melted cheese powder



## Riveritos

Hello, I need some help to translate this ingredient (melted cheese powder) into Czech. 
My try is:   *tavený sýr v prášku*.
What do you suggest me?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## K.u.r.t

sounds right


----------



## werrr

K.u.r.t said:


> sounds right


I don’t think so.

I’m not sure what the “melted” stays for, possibly “rozpuštěný” or “roztavený”, but definitely not for “tavený”. The term “tavený” in connection with cheese is technical term for “processed (cheese)”:

  _tavený sýr_ = _processed cheese_
  _tavený sýr v prášku_ = _processed cheese in powder form / powdered processed cheese_

  _cheese powder_ = _sušený sýr_

So, perhaps “roztavený/rozpuštěný sušený sýr”, but it is strange. What’s the exact meaning of the English “melted cheese powder”? Is it an ingredient as written on the packaging of a product, or an ingredient in the process of cooking - i.e. an ingredient in recipe?


----------



## Riveritos

It's an ingredient written on the label of a bakery product. I'm almost sure the correct word is _tavený sýr _but I'll check it better.
Thank you for your help


----------



## winpoj

We need to consider that the expression might mean melted "cheese powder", instead of "melted cheese" powder.

So I imagine you have some cheese powder, sprinkle it on the surface of the pastry and melt it to form some sort of crust. That would probably translate as " rozpuštěný/roztavený sýrový prášek" or "rozpuštěný sýr v prášku" .


----------

